# Which rod for Penn Slammer 760?



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

I just picked up a used Penn Slammer 760 (in great condition) with 300m of 20lb braid.

I'm now after a cheap rod to match it with.

Any suggestions?

Cheers!!!!!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

What are you targeting Agent?


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well the Slammer 760 is quite a big reel and I have her loaded with 20lb braid.

This will be my heavy offshore rig targeting anything from snapper to mackerel to generic reef fish.

I actually have a Silstar Crystal Blue Powertip Heavy Jigging Rod (overhead) which is rated from 25 to 30kg....but I don't know how a spinning reel (Penn Slammer) would go on an overhead rod like this??

I've got this rod for sale in Classifieds at the moment.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Well Agent I'm not a rod connoisseur, and will never buy a graphite rod because quite a few people seem to break them. I'd go for a 7' 4-9 kg Ugly stick (http://www.motackle.com.au/gold-blue-water-3103166.html), or a bit pricier at $ 99 the 7' 6-10 kg spin (http://www.motackle.com.au/platinum-blu ... 03636.html).

However, the best I've found is the Bluewater 7'6" 8-15 kg ($ 150). The full designator is: USB SS76815 OICIICM.

I have been using this for extra control on tuna lately (based on Paulo's advice), and it is streets ahead when they start going round the front of the adventure or under and you wish to stop them getting anywhere near the mirage drive fins. It is quite sensitive in the tip, yet has the grunt lower down to stop the rockets. Like all Ugly Sticks (hopefully) unbreakable. I used this last week to control and land a 12 kg rocket in 12 minutes.

The 20 lb braid is light for me (I use 30 lb minimum), but people do land them on that or lighter  . Good luck.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the Wilson Pelagic Rods. Heavy enough for mackeral, and whippy enough to chuck a 5" plastic around on. Only problem is the butt length, I had to cut mine down a bit for the yak.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Agent009 said:


> I actually have a Silstar Crystal Blue Powertip Heavy Jigging Rod (overhead) which is rated from 25 to 30kg....but I don't know how a spinning reel (Penn Slammer) would go on an overhead rod like this??


You could use it OK on that rod. The main difference between an overhead rod and a spinning rod is the first guide on the overhead is much smaller as it is designed without the need for the line spiralling off the spool as a rod built for a threadline reel will, this can reduce casting distance, the other main difference is that an over head rod will have a greater number of guides which shouldn't really be such a big deal. Also the spine of the rod blank (in theory) will not line up with guides either, too much to go into here, but with a glass rod it shouldn't be a big concern and often many of these mass produced rods aren't correctly built on the spine anyway. So feel free to chuck on that rod if feel the need. Any of the Ugly sticks that K1 noted are pretty good all round type of rods for the purpose you've noted though.


----------

